# Late honker hatch ?



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I fish all over Columbus & have seen honkers hatched as early as April 1 and just the other day I was at COSI down town and some of the Geese are just nesting now. I kinda wonder why they are so far behind the rest of the city's Geese.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Could be that they failed on there first attempt this year and they are renesting. If waterfowl lose a nest before the eggs hatch they will usually renest at least once.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Gary have you been seeing many bands. The other day my boy and I counted over 25 bands in one spot. lol


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been watching this group (50+ Birds) for some time & they have not even made nests this year but laid eggs straight on stone shelfs and have yet to see the first hatch. The Ducks did well enough to start a second clutch. Just has me scratching my head..

No jewlery or neck collers at COSI this year but have seen a few at Griggs


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I've been seeing lots of goslings in NE Ohio for some time now. Maybe some of the birds you're seeing are first year birds. They will not mate their first year.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i seen what appeared to be a goose sitting on a nest last week!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's plausibile I suppose. I live in Cinci, and walk around A LOT of ponds each day. Havn't saw a nesting Goose for a quite a while come to think of it. Just saw a mallard on a nest about a week ago, I do beleive they've hatched however.


----------

